# Modifier GW



## peeya (Apr 9, 2010)

I am getting quite a few denials from Medicare for the Ekgs done on patients belonging to Nursing facilities.. Can I use the GW modifier? Please help .


----------



## ASH527 (Apr 10, 2010)

*GW modifier*

you can only use the GW modifier if the pt is in hospice care and the services are not related.  The other issue is if the patient is is a skilled nursing facility-Medicare will not pay the provider for this service - you will need to bill the nursing facility.  Check to see what the rejection on the Medicare eob states.  Hope this helps


----------

